# Bremen Caloric Engine Kit



## mh121 (May 27, 2011)

Hello all, I wonder if anyone can tell me how I could get hold of a casting kit for the Bremen? I believe it is done by a gentleman called Brad Smith, does anyone know if he has an email address to contact him by and does he ship to the UK.
Alternatively if anyone knows the price for the kits, or any other details, or could get one to me, that would be great.

Cheers for now,
MartinH


----------



## lazylathe (May 27, 2011)

www.minitech.au sells them. Not in stock but you can contact them about it.
$520 AUD for the kit.

http://www.stirlingengines.org.uk/modeng/mode.html#Smith
Here is his address in order to contact him.

That was all i could find with a quick google search!

There are also some videos on youtube.

Andrew


----------



## hitnmiss49 (May 27, 2011)

Brad Smith no longer sells kits. I don't know if he still has the patterns and would be willing to sell them. I have one of his Caloric Engines partially finished and I would like to have the Walking Beam version.

Lonnie


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Sep 29, 2012)

I can supply a casting kit and drawings for $300 plus post. See photo in Engines.


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Sep 29, 2012)

I will consider it in the spring because I have way too many projects lined up to get it this winter. That sounds like a fair price. Any idea on shipping cost to the US?

Lonnie


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Sep 29, 2012)

Express Post which requires signature on delivery and Tracking is $ 154AUD. Aren't postage charges a pain?


----------



## jbesowest (Jul 13, 2013)

I believe that I purchased the last of Brad Smith's Bremen castings in 2007 -- one set for each engine.  I just finished the walking beam engine in April 2013 ( a LONG time of shop inactivity) and it works beautifully.  However, I made a number of construction changes, primarily due to different materials that were available to me. Also,  modified assembly construction so that I could take the engine  apart if needed.  He had many sub-assemblies silver soldered together.  Although the WB Engine prints were detailed, I found a number of critical errors in trying to mate parts together.  I quickly learned to check print details on all mating parts for proper fit before committing to metal!!  Lastly, some of his castings were pretty porous and I had to make some new patterns and castings.  The walking beam itself is very weak where it joins the "slide blocks" and had to be welded after it broke in gentle handling.  Not a real easy engine to build, due to needing very accurate alignment of many assemblies.  The worst is the water pump, as the pump rod is a direct connection to the power piston -- same as the original engines.  Very nasty to align.  Now I'm on to build the "vertical" engine.  Should be a piece of cake this time.  Hope these comments will help someone.


----------



## jbesowest (Jul 13, 2013)

Forgot to enclose the picture of the finished engine.  I did not follow original color scheme on this engine.


----------



## lovemanop (Jul 26, 2013)

I wanted to create Lot.


manop  thailand  I use the Language Translation are sorry.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this picture in post #8 the kit for $300 plus post?  If the original taker does not buy it come spring consider it sold.  Unless some one can put me on one now.


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Jul 26, 2013)

JW,
The kit that I make contains all the castings required to build  this engine, plus, of course , a set of plans. The only difference is that the kit Brad Smith used to supply , shown in post#8 , did not supply the main cylinder casting. This was prefabricated and two small name plates were affixed to either side of this assembly. I thought I could do better than that so I made a pattern and cast this component as a one piece casting with the transfer port as a cored passage . As I have my own patterns I can cast a set to order. There is a photo of my Bremen if you look in Engines.
Regards
Seadragonfoundry


----------

